# Unplanned pregnancy warning to older women over 35 (abortion mentioned)



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

How funny is this After years of telling us that you're over the hill at 35, apparently some bright spark has finally noticed that actually women CAN and do get pregnant even (shock horror) after the age of 40 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8503726.stm

This is the best bit:

"Aimed at women aged 35 and over, the FPA's new campaign 'Conceivable?' reminds women to stay vigilant about unplanned pregnancy and to keep using contraception until after the menopause if they do not wish to become pregnant."

Er... any chance of passing this information onto all those specialists that automatically refuse tx to older ladies or point them in the direction of DE before even bothering to find out if they're still fertile 

xxx


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

good find Nix not following you around, honest


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

stalker


----------

